# Intake Manifold Help



## Boomer14K (Nov 19, 2013)

So I am new to the forum but I have a question for anyone who might have an answer. 

I currently race a off road Limited Super Buggy. I have a 1.8L from a 86-88 Golf (RD Block). In the original form, this car was fuel injected but that is no longer the case. For the first year or so I ran this engine with a Weber 32/36 Progressive Carb with a intake manifold from a Dodge Omni that used a VW 1.7L. The buggy was starved for fuel and air so I am trying to put a Weber 44 IDF Carb on the 1.8. The problem I am having is that now that I went to a larger carb my intake manifold will not accommodate the new carburetor. Does anyone know of a company that makes intake manifolds for this set up or does anyone have information on how to make one from scratch. I am open to any and all suggestions or direction. Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------

